# Nirvana what's the story



## godtea (Feb 9, 2008)

Nirvana is a sponser of this site ,but I' haven't seen much about them on here.
They don't get mentioned when "favorite" seed merchants are discussed .
Is this because no one has had much experience with them .
Or is it don't bite the hand that feeds you.
They seem to have a real tasty selection and the price is reasonable.
Does anyone out there hasve esposure to them.
How's the product hold up ? 
What about service?
Is it to good to be true,or am I just a paronoid old fart
 Thinking about getting 
1) Hindu-Kush
2)Papaya
3)Afgan
4) Northern Lights
 I only want to take the gamble once this lifetime.
I've got Widow, Blueberry and a old strain Skunk already that should give me a sloid foundation to ride off into the sunset with .
Don't want to have to come to the surface again 
 Appreciate any feedback


----------



## snuggles (Feb 9, 2008)

OK first off I have been told that NIRVANA sells mostly f2s good for breeders but not for growers really. I'm not sure if it's true but my Bubblicious was all over the place so I gather it might be.


----------



## godtea (Feb 9, 2008)

I like to clone so this might be so bad for me ,gonna take me a long time to go thru all of those seeds 
 When you say all over the place ,do you mean phenotype ie. yield or quality of buzz ?


----------



## snuggles (Feb 9, 2008)

Phenos, I did have one keeper out of 10 though, although she isn't really Bubblicious if you know what I mean...she's good but not what is expected when you hear Bubblicious, spicy and skunky. It's good stuff for the buzz.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 9, 2008)

I only grew SnowWhite so far, but I got a great Mom out of 10 seeds.  service was fine. price was right.  didnt try the freebies yet.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 9, 2008)

I have had great results with nirvana seeds. 100% germ rate and beautiful plants. I got a nice master kush that has a lemon skunk flavor and a great high. I have aurora indica in flower right now. I just recieved northern lights pure indica yesterday and have some in water germing right now. I just ordered some nirvana white widow last night. 
www.seedboutique.com 
They are owned by gypsy nirvana. They ship to usa and take credit cards.
I used to use dr.chronic but he does not ship to the usa anymore.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 9, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I have had great results with nirvana seeds. 100% germ rate and beautiful plants. I got a nice master kush that has a lemon skunk flavor and a great high. I have aurora indica in flower right now. I just recieved northern lights pure indica yesterday and have some in water germing right now. I just ordered some nirvana white widow last night.
> www.seedboutique.com
> They are owned by gypsy nirvana. They ship to usa and take credit cards.
> I used to use dr.chronic but he does not ship to the usa anymore.


 
Of the two seed banks that call themselves "Nirvana", I'm almost positive that the one advertising here isn't the Gypsy Nirvana.

Which ever one it is, I've had nothing but great results from their seeds. I got them every time, on time and had awesome results with the weed. The Aurora Indica has shown itself to be the best weed I've ever grown as far as potency.

Also, this Nirvana clearly states for each seed if it's a f1.
"White Rhino is a powerful F1 hybrid of White Widow and a curiously strong North American indica strain."

I take it that the ones that aren't labeled as f1's aren't.

Good luck man! Happy growing!

Yeah, I love Nirvana seeds!


----------



## snuggles (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep I think that is how they do it, f1s are labelled. And the one keeper I got is great...she's just not Bubble you know. They ship stealth and are good with getting the beans here for sure. I believe Gypsy Nirvana is a different company...I think.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2008)

Nirvana is a breeder.
Gypsy Nirvana is a reseller NOT a breeder. 
Gypsy Nirvana resells Nirvana seeds.
As well as Doc Chronic.
Hope that helps.


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Mutt


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the info. I just looked at the nirvana site. Their prices are $13 a pack more than seedboutique. That seems strange that they charge more for their seeds than resellers do. The seeds I purchased came sealed in the breeders pack even. If nirvana seed company lowers their prices in the future I will have to check them out. I don't want to pay more for the same seeds and I am sure more people here feel the same. $38.07 compared to 25.01


----------



## snuggles (Feb 9, 2008)

They just raised their prices like a month or so ago.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2008)

I think its an arrangment between the resellers and Nirvana...If Nirvana is cheaper then its resellers it would decrease a lot of sales. I mean with the resellers you can pick and choose breeders.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 9, 2008)

Ive grown the AK48 from Nirvana and i highly recomend it.  Just make sure you have some sort of oder control.  Those plants stunk up my whole apartment building, no joke.  I currently have two papayas 35 days into flower and they are looking nice.  Nowhere near the smell of the AK or the yeild but still some awesome looking buds.  Nirvana has some great seeds for the price.


----------



## karmacat (Apr 4, 2008)

I grew out some Citral from Nirvana and I was well impressed.:watchplant:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 4, 2008)

D utchbreed.com  is better =) IMO


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 4, 2008)

I've grown AK48, Afghani, Blue Mystic, Papaya, White Widow and White Rhino. No complaints here. Grown Nirvana strains beside high priced strains and the Nirv strains produced just as well if not better. I'd highly recommend Nirvana Seeds for anyone who doesn't want to spend a large amount on seeds and get good quality buds. The strain I liked the least was probably Blue Mystic but I liked it enough to grow it multiple times.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

What is ak48?


----------



## karmacat (Apr 4, 2008)

Nirvanas AK48 is their version of AK47


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 4, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I think its an arrangment between the resellers and Nirvana...If Nirvana is cheaper then its resellers it would decrease a lot of sales. I mean with the resellers you can pick and choose breeders.




Buisness 101


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 5, 2008)

Nirvana isn't a sponsor of this site. We are affiliated with them, so we get a commision from a sale. So, if you order through the link above you will help this site ;-)

Some people were concerned about the trackable links we use on top but it's nothing to be afraid of. Its only a unique URL so, the person that sends the visitor gets credited for it. 

Also, think about the freshness of the seeds, Nirvana is the real breeder instead of seedboutique.com. because they buy wholesale from Nirvana. You can only imagine which seeds would be more vitale.

And since Nirvana is the only source of income for this website I would thank you all that helped this site out by ordering your seeds through the link above or here below.

https://www.nirvana-shop.com/affiliate/idevaffiliate.php?id=136&keyword=ftest&url=1


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 5, 2008)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Nirvana isn't a sponsor of this site. We are affiliated with them, so we get a commision from a sale. So, if you order through the link above you will help this site ;-)
> 
> Some people were concerned about the trackable links we use on top but it's nothing to be afraid of. Its only a unique URL so, the person that sends the visitor gets credited for it.
> 
> ...




I ordered seeds but did not know to use the link above. I do now and thats what i will do next time. I got the seeds from nirvana because of this site.:hubba:


----------

